# Pilze im Garten



## Teicher (11. Okt. 2011)

Hallo leute,

war nachmittag draußen beim Laub rechen und fand 2 verschiedene Pilz arten.  Beide sind sehr schmackhaft, wir haben sie 'ne paar mal gegessen.  Die einen sind Sandröhrlinge, das weiss ich genau.  Die andern haben wir immer dazu "Samt-röhrlinge" dazu gesagt.  Aus reiner neugier hab ich versucht die richtig zu bestimmen, aber find sie nirgends.
Beschreibung:  Dunkel-farbige Hut, richtig dunkelbraun, fast schwarz.
                         Stiel, keulen formig, unten rötlich, nach oben-immer heller
                         Die Röhren sind hell und sehr feinn die einselne sind nicht zu erkennen 
                          das Fleisch färbt (bläut) sich nur ganz leicht.
Da wachsen 3 exemplare jetzt nich davon, zw. 3 u. 5 Cm.
Hat vileicht anner von Euch 'ne ahnung davon???
Bin aber gespannt
Tschüüß Euer Jimmy


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Pilze im Garten*

Hallo Jimmy,
hilfreich wäre hier sicher ein Foto gewesen...
Ein Pilz, dessen 'Spitznamen' nicht mal Ansatzweise in ner Suchmaschine findet... da kann eigentlich nur noch ein Pilzprofi helfen, bei Deiner Beschreibung.

Solange Du noch lebst und keine rosa Schweine hast __ fliegen sehen, können die ja doch noch in Orndung sein


----------



## grille (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Pilze im Garten*

Guten Morgen!

Ein Bild wäre wirklich hilfreich.
Ich würde bei deiner Beschreibung fast an einen Birkenröhrling bzw,Rotkappe denken?
Nachdem du nach dem Pilzgericht noch schreiben kannst,war es wenigstens ein Speisepilz
LG grille


----------



## Teicher (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Pilze im Garten*

Morgen auch,
Hab vergessen zu schreiben, der Pilz Hut ist so richtig Samtig, wie Wildleder oder so aufgesprüterfell von manchen spielzeug.

Jimmy


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Pilze im Garten*

Hi Jimmy,

das könnte von der Beschreibung her dieser hier sein - aber Pilze halten sich nicht immer an die Farbvorgaben aus Bestimmungsbüchern. Ich persönlich würde den bestimmen lassen, bevor ich den esse. Wobei aber das Gerücht geht, dass die meisten Röhrlinge gut durchgegart zumindest bekömlich sind.


----------



## Teicher (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Pilze im Garten*

Hi Christine,  Des isser! Mit garantie!  Wie gesagt, das man es essen konnt' hab ich g'wusst, nur der "richtige" name war ungewiss.  Danke, danke für's helfen.

Bye, Jimmy


----------

